March of Times: Fascism in the 21st Century - jkuria
======
ummm32
"Is Fascism Returning to Europe?"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/19/opinion/is-fascism-
return...](https://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/19/opinion/is-fascism-returning-to-
europe.html)

------
mariuolo
No link, no comment.

